# Dash lights-only a few working



## pbertrand65GTO (Jul 24, 2009)

Guys,
I put in new fuses and bulbs. 
The only dash lights that work are the battery,
the one for the heater switches, and one that lights
up the right half of the speedo and the left half 
of the tach.
My guess is this is an easy fix, but electric isn't 
my thing. I do have a volt meter, but I'm not sure which
setting I would use.
Any advice would be helpful, and don't hesitate to suggest
something that seems rudimentary, I won't be insulted.
Thanks,
Paul


----------

